# African Grey in need, Manchester UK



## lou_89 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for a home for a congo african grey, 'Stella'.

Stella is living with a friend and is not ours, but my boyfriend and I have agreed to help this bird find a good home.

The story behind Stella (we don't know the sex for sure, it's suspected he is a boy) is the original owner, David, had him for 10 years, then moved home and was unable to keep the bird, who was 'dumped' at the owner's grandparents, but due to the ill health of the grandad they could not look after Stella and the bird was passed on to to David's brother, Pete, where it has lived for about 3 months now.

The reason Stella can't stay there is because Pete lives with his parents who don't want a parrot in the house, also the hours of work of the family mean they struggle to give it the attention it needs.

Stella was offered to us for a permanent home, we are familiar with African Greys and my sister has one which we see on a regular basis.

They are beautiful, intelligent birds, and we would love to take care of him and give him the life he deserves, but we already have a tame pigeon, from a chick when his parents were killed in a cull at the local train station, and brought him home as I couldn't leave him to die.

He is now about a year old, and a very confident pigeon that gets very territorial over 'his' areas, and Greys have a powerful bite, so I don't think they would be compatible and it's too much of a risk, for the pigeon's sake.

Stella was going to go in the Loot classifieds for a quick riddance, but Pete, myself and my boyfriend want to find an ideal home for Stella, someone who has experience, and understands the needs of an African Grey and will provide them, as Stella deserves this.

Stella needs some TLC, the stress of moving caused him to start feather-plucking, the plucking has now stopped and the feathers are growing back well although he looks a little scruffy. It was mainly focused around his wings and back, and the pulling out of his wing feathers means Stella is currently flight-less.

After seeing Stella I noticed the red tail feathers were faded, and when I looked this up it seems this is a sign of vitamin A deficiency, which is commonly related to plucking.

Apparently his tail is a lot less faded than during the time when he was plucking, and continues to grow brighter, but I think vitamin A diet supplements should be looked into for him.

Even though we can't take him, we want to help him and make the right decision by Stella. He needs an owner who will continue his recovery, and if you have any advice on suitable homes or are interested and can give Stella all he needs from an experienced owner, then please contact me by email () .


Thanks


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

emailled you hun. not for me, on behalf on my mother in law  x


----------



## KayleighKinsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Good afternoon

i am the owner of a 6 year old african grey called Shady and i would love to take in Stella. im sure without doubt that i can encourage Stella and shady to become the best of friends.


----------

